# New Years Seminar



## dean stewart (Dec 1, 2004)

Dean Stewart (systema-nc) will be hosting a special get your New Year started right seminar with guest instructor Emmanuel Manolakakis of the Fight Club. The seminar will be held at Shochoh Martial Arts in Huntersville, North Carolina on Saturday New Years Day. The seminar will start at 12 pm and end at 6pm. Framing / Tracing  H2H perspective, Beyond the Knife and Personal Protection Applications will be covered. The first two hours will be devoted on breathing and finding tension. Cost is $60 advance or $75 door. Seminar is extremely limited so call today to reserve your space. 704-895-1070 or info@systema-nc.com


----------

